# Bern Hill Train Posters



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqmg0YgGars


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting, I missed that if/when it aired.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

It was actually airing tonight here in Orlando


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

This episode aired last Monday night here in Los Angeles. Very interesting stuff.


----------

